# L'étendard sanglant est levé - liaison



## W. Chopin

Bonjour. On dirait qu'en chantant la Marseillaise nombreux sont ceux qui font la liaison entre les mots _sanglant_ et entre la forme du verbe _être_ en troisième personne - _est_. Ma question est - est-ce qu'ils ont raison ou pas, car je ne trouve pas la règle qui nous préconise de faire la liaison entre l'adjectif et la forme du verbe _être_ en troisième personne qui le suit. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


Contre nous de la tyrannie,
L'étendard sanglan*t e*st levé !


----------



## Aoyama

La liaison est ici _obligatoire_ , d'abord pour une question de _prosodie_ est aussi d'usage.
On fait bien la liaison aussi avec _quant _:
quan_t à_ moi 
et aussi avec quand (ou le *d* devient *t* en liaison) : quan_d i_l est parti .
Quant et quand ne sont pas des adjectifs mais le mécanisme de la liaison est le même, à cause du _hiatus_ entre ant et est (ou à, i)


----------



## W. Chopin

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse, *Aoyama *. 
Moi je fais toutes ces liaisons instinctivement, aussi bien que les erreurs de liaisons , mais une fois que j'ai décidé de me renseigner si je fait bien les liaisons de point de vue de la grammaire et où est mon talon d'Achille sur ce sujet, je trouvais que les règles sur ce sujet ne sont pas complètes, donc, comment savoir si je fais doctement les liaisons si les règles gardent le silence sur beaucoup de cas de liaisons que font les Français. Quel ouvrage vous me conseiller de lire sur ce sujet? Car le manuel que je possède n'inclus pas tous les cas de liaisons aussi que d'autres sites sur le net. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut W. Chopin,

La liaison qui aurait pu t'étonner dans La Marseillaise, c'est plutôt dans « qu'un sang [k'] impur », non ? 
Sinon, cherche sur ce forum, tu as déjà plein d'autres fils sur les liaisons (dangereuses ou pas !) avec plein de références données (une référence, par exemple: tu peux entendre les phrases en cliquant sur la flèche blanche sur fond vert).


----------



## Aoyama

Le problème des liaisons en français est un vaste sujet. Il a été traite çà et là dans ce Forum.
Je ne vois pas très bien quel livre recommande sur le sujet, si ce n'est de regarder dans le Bon Usage de Grevisse, la nouvelle édition mais aussi _les (ou une) anciennes édition avant 1986_.
On peut aussi faire le commentaire suivant :
indépendamment du problème des liaisons _facultatives _et _obligatoires_, l'usage des liaisons _se perd_ . Si l'on regarde (et écoute) des films français d'avant-guerre, on remarque beaucoup plus de liaisons que dans un film contemporain (où le même usage des liaisons serait ridicule ou suranné). 
Un parler "tenu" nécessitera plus de liaisons, de nos jours, mais il ne semblera pas très naturel. L'usage va vers une réduction des liaisons. On peut (certains disent _doit_) le déplorer mais c'est une tendance irrémediable et inéluctable.
Il reste que dans le théâtre classique, on "fait les liaisons", comme les font aussi les hommes politiques ou le président de la République, lors de leurs discours ou allocutions.
Mais, pour résumer, c'est un usage qui se perd.


> La liaison qui aurait pu t'étonner dans La Marseillaise, c'est plutôt dans « qu'un sang [k'] impur », non ?


C'est vrai, et c'est une liaison que l'on retrouve dans "Bourg en Bresse" (Bourken Bresse), mais rares sont les gens qui respectent cet usage (parce qu'ils l'ignorent d'abord). Même chose pour le "sang impur", si on dit bien "sanglantélevé", on dit beaucoup moins "sankimpur" en chantant la Marseillaise ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> La liaison est ici _obligatoire_ , d'abord pour une question de _prosodie_ est aussi d'usage.


Elle est « obligatoire » seulement pour _La Marseillaise_ qui est un hymne, mais je pense que tu ne feras aucune liaison en *disant* cette phrase (plutôt qu'en la chantant ou la prosodiant)… En tout cas, je ne la ferais personnellement jamais dans ce cas-ci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> [...] En tout cas, je ne la ferais personnellement jamais dans ce cas-ci.


Idem. 
(mais moi je ne déplore pas le fait que de nombreuses liaisons disparaissent. Je chante toujours "sankipur" par contre. Mais je ne chante pas souvent La Marseillaise ! )


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai bien dit _ici ..._

Maintenant, sur le problème des liaisons qui disparaissent (et ce phénomène se retrouve dans d'autres langues "à liaisons"), sans le déplorer on se doit de constater que l'on en arrive progressivement à _une autre langue_. Il suffit d'écouter un acteur comme Sacha Guitry parler (il y a une petite cinquantaine d'années) pour s'en rendre compte. On l'a aussi, à un degré moindre, avec le Général De Gaulle ou même Georges Pompidou ...


----------



## W. Chopin

Maître Capello said:


> Elle est « obligatoire » seulement pour _La Marseillaise_ qui est un hymne, mais je pense que tu ne feras aucune liaison en *disant* cette phrase (plutôt qu'en la chantant ou la prosodiant)… En tout cas, je ne la ferais personnellement jamais dans ce cas-ci.



Merci beaucoup de cette précision, Maître Capello. Maintenant je vois .

On dirait que Roberto Alagna a chanté - "combats *[Z]* avec tes défenseurs", ce qui est assez joli à mon goût .


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Elle est « obligatoire » seulement pour _La Marseillaise_ qui est un hymne, mais je pense que tu ne feras aucune liaison en *disant* cette phrase (plutôt qu'en la chantant ou la prosodiant)… En tout cas, je ne la ferais personnellement jamais dans ce cas-ci.


Merci MC. Je ne la ferais pas non plus, alors tu me rassures. 

Pour W. Chopin... Cette liste de liens de la BDL : *Liaison*


----------



## Ambage

Bonjour,

Désolé de déterrer un topic vieux de 9 ans, mais je souhaiterais signaler que plusieurs sources listent comme interdite la liaison entre un nom singulier et un adjectif qui le suit. Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui pourrait justifier qu'on chante (ou dise !) "un sang[k] impur".

Lien BDL

J'ai d'ailleurs mes doutes sur la liaison entre "sanglant" et "est", tant me heurterait la liaison dans une phrase similaire comme "le navire ardent [t] avance bien" ou "le ballon vert [t] est beau", mais je n'ai pas su trouver de source probante sur la liaison entre un adjectif et un verbe qui le suit (j'arguerais volontiers que l'adjectif qui suit un nom est "assimilable" à ce nom et que donc les règles qui interdisent la liaison entre nom singulier et verbe (voir mon lien BDL) interdisent également la liaison adjectif-verbe, mais je ne sais pas si ce raisonnement a beaucoup de valeur).


PS : vous vous en douterez, je suis tombé sur ce fil en me renseignant avant la Marseillaise qui retentira dans de si nombreux foyers dans quelque quarante-cinq minutes !


----------



## Bezoard

Il ne faut confondre les règles données pour le discours ordinaire (celles que donne la BDL) et les règles en usage pour la poésie, le théâtre et  la déclamation ou les liaisons sont beaucoup plus nombreuses, par tradition, pour éviter les hiatus.


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour,

Une question de liaison...

Je viens d'entendre à la télé une Marseillaise a capella.

J'ai remarqué que la liaison dans :
"l'étendard sanglant est levé"
n'est quasiment jamais faite.

Est-ce une règle de liaison particulière ?

Ou est-ce qu'on ne la fait pas pour éviter une possible confusion avec "l'étendard sanglant t'est levé" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une liaison en principe interdite. On ne fait en effet normalement jamais la liaison entre le sujet nominal et le verbe.

Autres exemples : _L'étendard | est lavé_ ; _Le chat | est parti_.

Avec la liaison, on comprendrait d'ailleurs autre chose : _L'étendard délavé_ ; _Le chat, t'es parti_.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, mais là, il y a un adjectif ("sanglant") qui sépare le sujet et le verbe. Est-ce la même règle ?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'adjectif ne change rien.  La liaison devant le verbe ne se fait normalement qu'après _nous_, _vous_ et _ils_.

_Le chat maigrelet | était affamé._ ↔ _Le chat maigrelet *tétait*, affamé.
Le chat câlin | est intelligent._ ↔ _Le chat câlin *naît* intelligent._


----------



## Bezoard

Néanmoins, la tradition dans la Marseillaise était de faire cette liaison, comme on le rappelait [au début de ce fil].
Mais les traditions évoluent. Plus personne ne fait celle du "sang-k-impur" et on a abandonné aussi celle du "sanglant-T-est levé", comme si la Marseillaise était de la prose ordinaire !


----------



## Maître Capello

En poésie et dans les chansons, les règles de liaison sont en effet quelque peu différentes. Mais ces liaisons sont de plus en plus souvent considérées comme malvenues de nos jours.


----------



## olivier68

Ah oui ! J'ignorais qu'il y avait un fil dédié au sujet !

Je viens de m'écouter 25 fois la Marseillaise (enfin le début... car c'est plutôt longuet).
Statistiquement (mais petit échantillon)... on fait la liaison. Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé d'exception depuis plus de 70 ans.
Bon, je conviens de ce que l'affaire reste un peu anecdotique (d'autant plus que cette liaison reste finalement très "faible").

Mais j'adore cependant les exemples donnés par @MC.


----------

